
Ask HN: Is there any logic behind ageism? - throway88989898
Are youth or younger accomplishments a reliable predictor of future success?<p>If there&#x27;s no good argument for this practice, what drives it?
======
gabeeg
I know with one employer I worked for. They frequently noted two reasons why
they preferred younger technical people (in casual conversation). One, Younger
hires are just starting out their career so work cheaper, longer as well as
cheaper benefits (younger age brackets and no or just starting family). two,
They seemed to think fresh grads or candidates that were younger had fresher
knowledge and were more likely to have new ideas and be familiar with newer
tech or methods. Number one is probably correct in general, though I would say
potential experience and maturity is worth quite a bit. Number two, is a
misperception and in my experience age is an unreliable indicator for the
freshness of ideas, or application of knowledge.

------
jchallis
To the usual list of reasons, I'll add one less often discussed: it is awkward
for a boss to manage someone older than themselves. A lot of social authority
depends on age and experience, and having older staff makes that story more
difficult.

The upside: if you are older and running your own business, then you move from
being an employee to a vendor. Social graces remain intact.

If you are an employer and can look past the irrational social biases, you can
find a lot of great employees no one else will hire.

------
archontes
I'd wager some money that, on average, young people are both more vulnerable
(w.r.t unemployment) and less experienced in negotiation, leading to equal or
greater value for employers at lower cost.

~~~
mav3rick
Many older people have families and can't stay as late or work more than the
younger employees. Not my view but many HRs may believe this.

------
AnimalMuppet
Old people cost more. Not just benefits (as gabeeg noted), but salary as well.
If you don't _need_ 30 years of experience, why pay for it?

